# central mn st. cloud, waite park, eden valley areas ATV plowing/sidewalks/drives



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

hi.

im chuck. i got letgo from ym work in mid nov/08. i got a 2008 polaris atv with a plow. im looking to keep my self alive tell east spring with plowing, or shoveling. willing to do anysize area. my rates are as follows. in town drive and small sidewalk $25. but willing to go down to $20 just becuse i need the money, country depends on lenght, and what is needed. i can also do shoveling if you dont want the atv used on your property. shoveling is $13per hr but id be willing to go down to $10 this includes drive time to get to your house. again im in need of the work. im living off of my savings, and jobs are hard to come by. let me know either by email: [email protected] or cell: 320-223-3428 willing to do it anytime 24/7

thanks

also willing to help someone who dose plowing and needs help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Why not contact some of the snow removal companies in St. Cloud...like Emerald or Complete Yard Care? With all of the snow we've been having they might be looking for additional help.

It's worth a shot anyway...good luck


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

iv called 2 places and left msgs about amonth ago. but i never got a call back. so i decided to see if i can make some cash on my own. tell i can find a job. hopefully soon. then ill do this on the side. about 2 days ago another guy asked me to clean his drive. i asked $20 but he said $30 but i made $40 to do it!!! i just need a few more like that. then ill be set!!!


----------

